# Most Toilets



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to service 4 toilets. Ended up selling the most toilets at one spot than I have ever done. 1 Avalanche and 3 Vipers.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbup: good job.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Went to service 4 toilets. Ended up selling the most toilets at one spot than I have ever done. 1 Avalanche and 3 Vipers.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Great!:thumbup: IMO nothing flushes better than the Avalanche (1000g) and Viper toilets when comparing gravity flush. They're the only ones I sell.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Toto, Toto, Toto, toto:thumbsup:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I sold 9 of the Toto Neorest 500 Washlet toilets to the same customer two weeks ago. We installed 5 in his house, 2 in his daughters house and we will be installing the last 2 next week at his beach house.
Sold each toilet for 2100 plus 375 per installation.

This guy had his friend call and they want 2 installed also.

They love these things. 

I love being their plumber.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> I sold 9 of the Toto Neorest 500 Washlet toilets to the same customer two weeks ago. We installed 5 in his house, 2 in his daughters house and we will be installing the last 2 next week at his beach house.
> Sold each toilet for 2100 plus 375 per installation.
> 
> This guy had his friend call and they want 2 installed also.
> ...


5 toilets  Must be sum rich folks thats a lot of TP, toilet brushes, cleaners and electric bill. Well no waiting for the poopah.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

A Good Plumber said:


> I sold 9 of the Toto Neorest 500 Washlet toilets to the same customer two weeks ago. We installed 5 in his house, 2 in his daughters house and we will be installing the last 2 next week at his beach house.
> Sold each toilet for 2100 plus 375 per installation.
> 
> This guy had his friend call and they want 2 installed also.
> ...


Over a grand profit on each toilet? Wow, not bad. I've never put one of those in before. Are they electric start with a back up kick starter, how many MPG do they get?:laughing: Seriously, that's amazing for a toilet.:thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

a grand profit for 1 toilet! id like to sell a couple of them each week, whats so great about these toilets?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

leak1 said:


> a grand profit for 1 toilet! id like to sell a couple of them each week, whats so great about these toilets?


maybe no numb bum at 3am :laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> All I can say is WOW!:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog



When something goes wrong does the "check engine" light flash?:laughing:
That's cool if you can sell em but I don't think they would go over well here, we're sort of just a step above the outhouse.:laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

"check engine" light.........thats funny. It might have that feature, who knows.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

" They're great till you loose the remote".


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

On 2 of the four stools, I had to order. Good thing I ordered some for stock. I ended up selling 2 Avalanches and 2 Vipers. After he used the Aval. in his master, he wanted another one put in basement. So the stool sold itself.
Then today sold 2 ADA Avalanches:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

YES !!!

Installed 2 OWNER SUPPLIED totos yesterday ,,,, expensive ada ,,, was NOT impressed .

I could have sold her Avalanches , saved her some $ and REALLY had the best toilets 

Cal


----------

